# Tip for turning Honda tracked HSs928 and 1132s



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

I am really liking my HSS928. The turning feature with the two levers works great and is the subject of my tip. 

I now, if at all possible, only turn to the left in this manner:
I hold machine with left hand only. I control speed and fwd/rev with my right hand. At end of driveway and time to turn around I push thumb button and pick up the buck off the pavement. Then with left finger, grab the turn lever and the machine turns around on a dime. As soon as I'm done the 180, I use right hand to go to neutral and stop forward motion. I now put bucket back down and use right hand to change chute direction. Once done I move speed lever forward and continue on. I never let go of left hand. 

Works for me and I giggle every time I do a 180 pirouetting around the left track. 

The machine will turn somewhat ok with the bucket dragging around but it requires some pushing by you to do it. Trick above has the machine turn with out any effort. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I do the same and agree it's the best. Doing it with an HSS1332 though.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

When I get to the end of driveway, I stop and tilt the bucket up, squeeze both steering triggers and manually do the 180 turn myself. Just find it much quicker this way and it is still relatively effortless.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting this... these new finger tip controls are excellent. Are any of you guys using the poly skids? I've found that you can make those turns at full speed with the bucket still on the ground and no effort if you have it only lightly weighted. I set up the bucket once and only have to adjust it for the end of the driveway. I like that I can save the EOD for last since I can reverse direction with the turn levers as I'm approaching the end (if the snow isn't too deep or heavy) and go back up without going into the street. 

On those left turns, if you have the room you can also run past the normal turning point by a few seconds to turn around. That allows time for the chute to clear out a little and then use your free hand to spin the chute while making the turn. If I time it right it completes its rotation just as I've finished my full speed 180. Probably no quicker than stopping and restarting but a nice fluid motion. 

In the photo below I was blowing towards the outside of the circle but realized that I could still make left turns when changing direction by going past with a quick right turn and then the hard left turn crossing over my path. I also use them for turning while reversing and to stop the machine verses using the speed lever if running in a straight line. Such a great feature.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

No one has fatigue in their left hand by using the grip, thumb and index finger in such a way? Both times my left hand has hurt. Contemplating a tube over the grip to hold down the speed level as it's really only quickly released in an emergency stop


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

My palms do get sore but I'd not dare to override that control. In an emergency you want everything to stop by just letting go. You have to respect how much damage these things can do in just a second or two. 

I found some heavy neoprene gloves that provide some extra padding for your hands. Not super warm but good to maybe 20 degrees. I can find a link if you want.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

unvjustintime said:


> No one has fatigue in their left hand by using the grip, thumb and index finger in such a way? Both times my left hand has hurt. Contemplating a tube over the grip to hold down the speed level as it's really only quickly released in an emergency stop


I'm getting it. Never got it with the 828. I'm also getting signs of arthritis - inherited. I move my hand around to help relieve it. I like the longer top handles of the older HS.

A neoprene tube with a pull /grab tab (big enough for gloves) might not be a bad idea...totally off the books though.


----------



## FredTaylor (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this tip.


----------

